# Melissa Santos not happy with her husband, Brian Cage’s booking



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You're going to see a lot of this. Everyone wants to be that main event main focus but just not possible. Brian is solid but he doesn't have "it" 

One big happy family


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

The roster is so big there’s gonna be decent people left on the sidelines at times.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

🤡 🤡


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

How do you even wrestle a man that can only be defeated by lowering him into molten metal?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cage is decent but there is so many more guys that are and should be above him.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

First Big Swole now Brian Cage...

Continue to sign more not needed ex-WWE people Tony, it ain't get better.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> You're going to see a lot of this. Everyone wants to be that main event main focus but just not possible. Brian is solid but he doesn't have "it"
> 
> One big happy family


Yeah. Already seeing it with Andrade and Cage. Those 2nd and 3rd tier guys are going to have to get used to it or work their asses off to get better because that top tier is cemented right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> You're going to see a lot of this. Everyone wants to be that main event main focus but just not possible. Brian is solid but he doesn't have "it"
> 
> One big happy family


Now is this her speaking out of line or her speaking pillow talk. Either way let the carny times begin. Now somebody needs to get a drug habit and another needs to cryptically tweet lol


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

She isn't wrong. The whole Team Tazz guys are being misused. Of course AEW is stacked and they can't push everyone at the same time but the fact that since the beginning (even before getting these big signings) team Tazz hasn't won a single feud or had prominent storylines says a lot. Instead there are 2 time slots for the Nightmare Family and another slot for Dark Order as well (which imo i don't even mind because they don't use too much time).

I don't think Cage should have Lesnar's booking but he should be on the midcard at least and right now he is not even in that tier.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

I mean he has a great look and a very cool move set but he not a good in ring story teller and he sure as fuck can't cut a promo from what I've seen of him in AEW and Impact so it always gone be mid card at best for him. I personally think splitting him from Tazz was a mistake as he could at least have cover some of Cages flaws. Maybe pair Cage up with a female manger to help him stand out and do the talking while he handles the in ring work?


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

I think his impact world title run might be the highlight of his career. He is good but there are so many big names in Aew with only one world title (as there should be). The peak of his Aew run will probably be his feud with mox and allin and sting. Also his win against hangman but since the downhill. 

He may want to consider going back to impact, he can still do stuff for Aew and even work in Japan.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Now is this her speaking out of line or her speaking pillow talk. Either way let the carny times begin. Now somebody needs to get a drug habit and another needs to cryptically tweet lol



Lol you're obsessing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Lol you're obsessing.


Wrestling thrives in fuckery lol


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I hate when people "take to Twitter" about things like this, granted it was his wife and not him, I don't remember ever hearing him ever vocally complain about anything.

Impact should sign his wife as his manager. She would be in the top 3 best looking women on their roster.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Yea just sucks that he gets super nervous when he has to talk in front of people.

"Who bestester?"

Cage belongs on Dark


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it might be because he isn’t exclusive

you can’t push a guy to the top of he insist on working every bingo hall 6 nights a week

unfortunately the same with Archer to a degree

he still has a nice spot and its almost his and Starks turn + his mini-feud with Hangman was good

not sure what there is to complain about - i always hate the ‘they should destroy everybody’ booking


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This happened in TNA although it came out publicly AFTER these guys got released. TNA would sign WWE guys and every WWE guy that came in meant the likes of AJ, Joe, Daniels, Eric Young, Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Nick Aldis, Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin etc all got pushed to the back of the line.

All Out featured 7 matches featuring former WWE stars and only one WWE wrestler actually lost to an AEW guy and that was in the main event where Kenny Omega needed help from two former WWE stars and his former WWE employed manager to beat 47 year old Christian.

Followed by two new former WWE guys debuting...I'd say Cage, Swole and the other AEW homegrown talent definitely have cause for concern


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He’s not a superstar. His place is on dark.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Blissmark said:


> How do you even wrestle a man that can only be defeated by lowering him into molten metal?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This happened in TNA although it came out publicly AFTER these guys got released. TNA would sign WWE guys and every WWE guy that came in meant the likes of AJ, Joe, Daniels, Eric Young, Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Nick Aldis, Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin etc all got pushed to the back of the line.


you think Cage should be top of the card?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

She wants her hubby to get that top of the card money but with the additons of Punk, Bryan and Cole and soon most likely Owens and Wyatt good luck with that lol midcarder for life, may need to go to Impact.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you think Cage should be top of the card?


Nah, not top of the card but he'd make a pretty good midcard act around the TNT Title scene. He's definitely worthy of being on television over the likes of Dark Order, Marko Stunt and even some of the former WWE acts such as Dustin Rhodes, Andrade etc.

The guy is money, take a look at him:










And then take into account that in some circumstances he wrestles like a junior heavyweight. That's something that would make people stop and go "Whoa" even if I think it's stupid from a psychology perspective.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Brian Cage _does_ deserve better. It's true.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd be annoyed too. I've always liked Brian Cage and love watching him in the ring. He's got a good look and great size, he's a solid wrestler too. He should be an upper mid carder with occasional title shots in the main event. We're just seeing the effects of all these new signings and not much TV time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, not top of the card but he'd make a pretty good midcard act around the TNT Title scene. He's definitely worthy of being on television over the likes of Dark Order, Marko Stunt and even some of the former WWE acts such as Dustin Rhodes, Andrade etc.
> 
> The guy is money, take a look at him:
> 
> ...


he is in the midcard though and he’s on next week

i think he’s in the perfect spot - but I say that as a Dark Order fan, so take it as you will

i’ll take him over andrade and dustin though, that much is true


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A lot of these guys are going from big man on campus, to just another guy in the league. It only gets more crowded is more proven named come in. Tony is doing the right thing though. You don't not get Bryan, Punk, and Cole just because Archer and Cage maybe left out (and I'd prefer them personally over Cole)


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He does nothing for me. Is she doing a Reby Hardy impression? He will never be AEW champion


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he is in the midcard though and he’s on next week
> 
> i think he’s in the perfect spot - but I say that as a Dark Order fan, so take it as you will


Nah, like a regular midcarder bro. He's only wrestled 6 times on TV this year and only won twice. He's also lost at both Pay Per Views he was on.

He's got one of the best physiques in wrestling and is super athletic, how do you not have regular TV time for him especially when you've now got 3 hours a week?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, like a regular midcarder bro. He's only wrestled 6 times on TV this year and only won twice. He's also lost at both Pay Per Views he was on.
> 
> He's got one of the best physiques in wrestling and is super athletic, how do you not have regular TV time for him especially when you've now got 3 hours a week?


ugh… i dunno if i can give an unbiased answer

cause he’s just so vanilla to me

bleh


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, she should come to manage him. His value will definitely increase a lot. 
Anyone with me?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ugh… i dunno if i can give an unbiased answer
> 
> cause he’s just so vanilla to me
> 
> bleh


He is a bit boring but so was Brock Lesnar and look at what they've made him with simply good use of a manager.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To be fair, he's been a bit of a disappointment. 

People were almost begging for the signing of Cage due to his look and AEW having a roster of "small" wrestlers - but he's been shown up as nothing more than a decent wrestler with a good look. 

Constantly shown up by Starks when it comes to charisma. And he's genuinely not brought anything to the table that Hobbs can't.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Demand a release from AEW.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I've been a big fan since LU but he lacks that certain x factor when it comes to live TV. He's still good enough for upper mid card but really he's not that far off it - so whilst I understand the complaints it's hardly a biggy to me. 

I guess a few people will be feeling this way going forwards - it's an inevitability with the new signings and the product going from strength to strength.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He is a bit boring but so was Brock Lesnar and look at what they've made him with simply good use of a manager.


brock is imposing though and his facials are next level

cage is no brock

in fact, IMO he is very far from brock - which is half the problem


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> A lot of these guys are going from big man on campus, to just another guy in the league. It only gets more crowded is more proven named come in. Tony is doing the right thing though. You don't not get Bryan, Punk, and Cole just because Archer and Cage maybe left out (and I'd prefer them personally over Cole)


The problem is that on AEW, you have guys like QT Marshall, Matt Hardy, Dark Order, people who are not contracted to AEW, all getting regular TV time.

Starks and Cage deserve regular TV time over any of those guys.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Issue with Cage is that you have to book him like a monster like Lesnar, Drew, Roman, Lashley.
Don't think that's the route AEW should be taking.

Cage is giving Tony Khan a good reason to let him go.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> To be fair, he's been a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> People were almost begging for the signing of Cage due to his look and AEW having a roster of "small" wrestlers - but he's been shown up as nothing more than a decent wrestler with a good look.
> 
> Constantly shown up by Starks when it comes to charisma. And he's genuinely not brought anything to the table that Hobbs can't.


Maybe that's more to do with "Booker Of The Year" Tony Khan and his lack of ability rather than Cage himself.

Of course he's only going to be seen as a decent wrestler with a good look when he signs up to AEW, gets given a championship from 1998 and proceeds to be fed to Moxley within 2 months of joining and then being off TV for months with nothing of note to do since.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cage LOOKS like a beast, but that´s about it. He spent almost ½ his career being injured (okay, a little exaggeration). But he has a limit. Outside his physique, there´s nothing special about him.

Cage probably feels this way, but he can´t go out and say it, so he has his wife do it for him.. I´m guessing we´re gonna see more of this type of tweets/opinions as the AEW roster is getting filled with WWE stars who take spots away from the other guys-- Not everything is lollipops, rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Miro has made Cage a little obsolete as the heel monster, so I was optimistic with his babyface turn and thought he might be able to get over like Luger did as a babyface. But so far he's just lost to both members of Team Taz. Maybe he will get a redemption arc but complaining via his wife isn't a good look. Not sure where he'd go as WWE had plenty of time to sign him before AEW did but passed. He'd be interesting in NJPW.

A Cage vs Miro feud could be fun but Miro would likely win it. Lance Archer is a guy Cage could possibly trade wins with in a hoss feud though.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Meh, I do agree he could’ve been in a tag team with Hobbs with starks as the singles guy and would’ve been more successful currently.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, not top of the card but he'd make a pretty good midcard act around the TNT Title scene. He's definitely worthy of being on television over the likes of Dark Order, Marko Stunt and even some of the former WWE acts such as Dustin Rhodes, Andrade etc.
> 
> The guy is money, take a look at him:
> 
> ...


And yet the crowd, the AEW crowd, responds to Dark Order and not to Cage. Ricky Starks gets cheered over this guy and he's the clear heel. Cage isn't a title contention talent. He's just not. There's a reason he's been around this long and is still struggling to find his place. Sad but true.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Miro has made Cage a little obsolete as the heel monster, so I was optimistic with his babyface turn and thought he might be able to get over like Luger did as a babyface. But so far he's just lost to both members of Team Taz. Maybe he will get a redemption arc but complaining via his wife isn't a good look. Not sure where he'd go as WWE had plenty of time to sign him before AEW did but passed. He'd be interesting in NJPW.
> 
> A Cage vs Miro feud could be fun but Miro would likely win it. Lance Archer is a guy Cage could possibly trade wins with in a hoss feud though.


MJF and Wardlow could be a good next feud. I mean there’s nobody else really. And MJF needs a W after his last loss.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> The problem is that on AEW, you have guys like QT Marshall, Matt Hardy, Dark Order, people who are not contracted to AEW, all getting regular TV time.
> 
> Starks and Cage deserve regular TV time over any of those guys.


Wait they aren't?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Wait they aren't?


I mean these NJPW guys, TNA wrestlers, pay per appearance talent.

Why are they getting Tv Slots over Cage et al? Makes no sense to me. You want to get your own talent over first.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Wait they aren't?


They are. The only non-contracted people are enhancement talents on Dark and Elevation.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Why are people acting like Cage isn't on TV? He's on TV most weeks and has had featured matches against Moxley, Darby and Page. Cage is currently in a featured feud with Starks. Also Lance, Miro and Hobbs all fill the big man role better tbh


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I like Cage, i do. But isn´t this the guy the goes to Mexico to lose regularly?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> I mean these NJPW guys, TNA wrestlers, pay per appearance talent.
> 
> Why are they getting Tv Slots over Cage et al? Makes no sense to me. You want to get your own talent over first.





ShadowCounter said:


> They are. The only non-contracted people are enhancement talents on Dark and Elevation.


Lol I was about to say holy fuck . If Dark Order was getting all those chances with no contract clearly they're the best salesmen in the business lol


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

The Lego Movie's "Everything Is Awesome" song that runs through the minds of AEW tribalists will hopefully start to end once they realise that a lot of the excitement they have is just for the actual "moment" of new wrestlers coming in. After that wears off, the wrestler is just another wrestler and booking becomes important. Not everyone will change the game, some that have signed will disappoint or get misused.

In Brian Cage's case, it was obvious they weren't going to do a lot with him after they gave him a title match straight away and had him lose. Capitalised off of his hype to get another guy over.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Lol I was about to say holy fuck . If Dark Order was getting all those chances with no contract clearly they're the best salesmen in the business lol


You could probably argue that they are. These nobodies with no personalities getting onto TV because they draw 100 people to some homemade YouTube sketch show. In fact last night is the first time they’ve each shown personality on Dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> You could probably argue that they are. These nobodies with no personalities getting onto TV because they draw 100 people to some homemade YouTube sketch show. In fact last night is the first time they’ve each shown personality on Dynamite


take that back, Draw Order is awesome

ratings every time


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> take that back, Draw Order is awesome
> 
> ratings every time


Better talent on the roster now. Relegate these men to Dark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> You could probably argue that they are. These nobodies with no personalities getting onto TV because they draw 100 people to some homemade YouTube sketch show. In fact last night is the first time they’ve each shown personality on Dynamite


Lol Folk love em on there I just don't get it


LifeInCattleClass said:


> take that back, Draw Order is awesome
> 
> ratings every time


Seeing people's low card favorites will always be fun lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Better talent on the roster now. Relegate these men to Dark


outrageous! Your fav could never


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Lol Folk love em on there I just don't get itSeeing people's low card favorites will always be fun lol


i love an underdog act - can’t help myself

people slagging them just makes me double down - i am legit so invested in their ‘internal strife’ story


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Brian Cage and I think these gripes are legitimate.

AEW I think does struggle a bit finding things for middling big guys to do


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I mean this is bound to happen with all the guys coming in, the guys who have been there are gonna get restless.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I can understand where Melissa is coming from. Brian Cage went from being at the top in Impact to being one of the few big guys in AEW, being paired with Taz and getting the FTW belt put on him. Then it goes south from there. Especially once Ricky Starks joins the group and outshines him. Then both Starks and Hobbs beat him on Dynamite when he isn't on the youtube shows. So I get it from her perspective.

Brian Cage's main strength is his physique. Unfortunately for him Miro is now in AEW and is much better than him on the mic.

Even if the former WWE guys weren't in AEW id still rather see Luchasaurus and Hobbs get opportunities before him and those are only the "big guys". There are others like Starks of course. It's not like the former WWE talent is what's holding him down. AEW has since hired non former WWE talent that have more all around talent than Cage.


----------



## leeroy0115 (Apr 9, 2014)

I like Cage but he could do with 4-6. Month break from AEW till they have something for him. He could’ve defended the FTW title more often in the same way Miro has done with the TNA title. But I see the FTR title as more of a prop title in the same way the million dollar title was back in the day


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

He’s a meh performer. Average on the mic and in ring. What does he expect? To be put ahead of Punk, Bryan, Omega, Hangman, Darby, Miro, Sammy, Malakai, Cody, Moxley?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is what happens when you have 100 people on the roster, 3 hours of TV time, and give everyone 15 minutes a segment so they can get all of their shit in.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Sign of things to come.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> You could probably argue that they are. These nobodies with no personalities getting onto TV because they draw 100 people to some homemade YouTube sketch show. In fact last night is the first time they’ve each shown personality on Dynamite


Or the fact the audience loves them. The crowd was chanting "We don't like this" and "Hug it out" when 2 DO members were fighting on Dark recently. DO is over. Deal with it.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Rated Phenomenal said:


> She wants her hubby to get that top of the card money but with the additons of Punk, Bryan and Cole and soon most likely Owens and Wyatt good luck with that lol midcarder for life, may need to go to Impact.


if he was born in a different era he'd be pushed over all of them simply because he looks legitimate they are all average looking more or less


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Only Ric Flair has the clout to get away with this [based on the supposed reason he left WWE recently]. Most of the time, this sort of complaining just ends up bad for the talent being touted.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I don’t dislike Cage but he’s had chances to make a bigger impact and for whatever reason he hasn’t.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436088001960968193


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Her grievance is probably fair if you compare now to the way he was presented when he debuted and had Taz as his mouthpiece/hype man. He was promoted as a legitimate threat to Moxley and someone who could hover in that upper midcard slot.

I will say whenever I'm watching AEW in the company of people who aren't into wrestling, particularly woman, Cage and his physique catches their attention. The problem is as a character he struggles to really connect with the audience, and if the character work is not strong enough a talent will get lost in the shuffle.

If Punk is feuding with Team Taz Cage could get involved and get some of his heat back.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He has no charisma. He should fuck off


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's uncharismatic, awful, flips too much for a big fucker. No loss if he leaves.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I do sometimes wish that Cage would have stuck around in Impact for about another year. As a huge fan of AEW, they do have way too much talent and we still have a possible Bray Wyatt debut too. I do wish at times that both Impact and ROH were in a much better spot too so then some of this talent could also find their way there too so it can all be spread out a bit.

If Wyatt is on the way soon, I really hope that is it on any new signings and that they work with what they have moving forward. I have no doubt that guys like Darby, MJF, Guevarra, and Jungle Boy will not get lost in the schuffle and should be used with these veterans to continue to get the rub. Though I do feel like poor Sammy hasn't had the amount of TV title that he should have.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This happened in TNA although it came out publicly AFTER these guys got released. TNA would sign WWE guys and every WWE guy that came in meant the likes of AJ, Joe, Daniels, Eric Young, Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Nick Aldis, Alex Shelley, Chris Sabin etc all got pushed to the back of the line.
> 
> All Out featured 7 matches featuring former WWE stars and only one WWE wrestler actually lost to an AEW guy and that was in the main event where Kenny Omega needed help from two former WWE stars and his former WWE employed manager to beat 47 year old Christian.
> 
> Followed by two new former WWE guys debuting...I'd say Cage, Swole and the other AEW homegrown talent definitely have cause for concern


Yet you want Bryan to beat Kenny for the belt, and not Hangman


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

There’s only 12 spots on the pistons, as J.Cole would say


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's not that he being misused. He's just kinda low on the list of wrestlers in AEW that should be pushed. I think he will get his moments but right now there's too many guys that are more over then him. I like Brian Cage though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

La Parka said:


> There’s only 12 spots on the pistons, as J.Cole would say



When the realization kicks in that not everyone is gonna be happy just working Dark for years because they love Tony and the AEW family so much.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This next year is gonna be interesting for AEW, because up until now the roster has all been kind of on the same level and happily working together. But now these much bigger, established stars are coming in and rightfully getting the spotlight. There's gonna be some disgruntled employees.

tbh, this might be good, because they're gonna have to claw their way to the top and prove themselves.

As for Cage? Very bland. And Miro being a better version of him isn't helping his case.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

I rate Brian Cage as a talent, but he’s too short to be a heel monster and not charismatic enough to be a consistently cheered face.

He’s a talent, no question. 

I think we have to consider the question; is there too much talent?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I like him.

He's not a genuine main eventer, but he's capable of being an upper midcard guy. The problem is there's about 10 others in the same position, and then another 10 genuine main eventers.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Bit Bitterson said:


> I rate Brian Cage as a talent, but he’s too short to be a heel monster and not charismatic enough to be a consistently cheered face.
> 
> He’s a talent, no question.
> 
> *I think we have to consider the question; is there too much talent?*


The answer is yes. They have signed too many, and there are rumours that Kevin Owens and Sami Zayne are coming as well... A lot of the originals will probably not have their contracts extended.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> I do sometimes wish that Cage would have stuck around in Impact for about another year. As a huge fan of AEW, they do have way too much talent and we still have a possible Bray Wyatt debut too. I do wish at times that both Impact and ROH were in a much better spot too so then some of this talent could also find their way there too so it can all be spread out a bit.
> 
> If Wyatt is on the way soon, I really hope that is it on any new signings and that they work with what they have moving forward. I have no doubt that guys like Darby, MJF, Guevarra, and Jungle Boy will not get lost in the schuffle and should be used with these veterans to continue to get the rub. Though I do feel like poor Sammy hasn't had the amount of TV title that he should have.


He was best in Impact to be honest. Or maybe if he went to NXT. But personally he's been a huge dud in AEW, boring, etc


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

i would imagine that his wife is not very pleased with his booking, i dont think he has very much charisma though, that might be why he has been booked, i dont know how to put it lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He does seem to be lacking "charisma". Doesn't really connect with the crowd.

Which is a shame because he's actually a really good "big-man" wrestler. Moves well, his bigger matches are generally really good... I think his most subpar performance was against Starks for the FTW Title. He almost always delivers though. He's pretty whack on the mic though, so I think that's one thing holding him back. But ultimately, there's just something he's missing that's keeping him from connecting with the audience.

I think he'll make a really good TNT Champion if they go that route with him ever. Don't know if he should ever be World Champion though unless they get him the right gimmick.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He does seem to be lacking "charisma". Doesn't really connect with the crowd.
> 
> Which is a shame because he's actually a really good "big-man" wrestler. Moves well, his bigger matches are generally really good... I think his most subpar performance was against Starks for the FTW Title. He almost always delivers though. He's pretty whack on the mic though, so I think that's one thing holding him back. But ultimately, there's just something he's missing that's keeping him from connecting with the audience.
> 
> I think he'll make a really good TNT Champion if they go that route with him ever. Don't know if he should ever be World Champion though unless they get him the right gimmick.


i see it as a little bit of both, you know what I mean


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

There was really no reason for him to break off from Team Taz. Starks is the star of the group but he could have had a good tag team with Hobbs. Now he's basically rudderless because if Punk is the destination, Cage obviously needs to lose to Starks again.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Impact should trade useless brothers for Brian Cage


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I mean its a fair call. And who doesn't want the best for their spouse.
I think Cage is great but, as people have said, their roster is stacked and you can't push everyone at once. I think he is a legit believable challenger to the world title - maybe not to win, but I would buy a ppv of kenny v cage or hangman v cage or bryan v cage.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Juiced freaks with no other redeemable qualities will not be pushed in AEW and shouldn’t be.

I’ve said forever to be pushed in AEW you need to have at least 1 of these 3 skills:

#1. Cut a promo
#2. Be a different or unique character
#3. Wrestle killer 5 star matches.

Brian Cage can’t do any of these 3 things. He honestly should go try for WWE.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

To put it bluntly, Cage just doesn't have anything that stands out about him to attract fans. He's big, muscle-wise, and can wrestle a decent match, but he has as much personality and charisma as a toad.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Everyone from lucha underground was used better in lucha underground. Lucha bros, team hybrid, cage. It’s lack of storylines/angles on dark. Squash matches have their place but they are overused in aew.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

sim8 said:


> Yet you want Bryan to beat Kenny for the belt, and not Hangman


Bryan draws though soooo


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan draws though soooo


no no, you do have a point


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> He was best in Impact to be honest. Or maybe if he went to NXT. But personally he's been a huge dud in AEW, boring, etc


As much as he was injured more often in Impact, he was at least guaranteed a main event spot. He probably would have held the World title a few more times.

Like a previous poster mentioned, this does feel a little bit like TNA in 2009/2010. TNA had this nice roster with talent that was getting ready to break out, then here comes Hogan and his buddies that really killed momentum for some of those stars. I think bringing in Black, Punk, and Danielson at the end of the day is what AEW did need to get more eyeballs on the product. While Punk is popular, I do feel like Danielson is the one to move that needle. 

At this stage in their careers, I can't see Punk and Danielson being greedy people in terms of hogging the spotlight. I hope that they do still stick with the plan of having Hangman taking the title from Omega, then if they decide to give the title to Danielson that can work.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Blissmark said:


> How do you even wrestle a man that can only be defeated by lowering him into molten metal?


fucking lol!

I mean, talk about gimmick infringement.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Well hes not good enough to deserve tv time... but at the same time they are giving 15 minutes a week to dork odor jobbers who shouldnt see the light of day so maybe he has a point


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah, not top of the card but he'd make a pretty good midcard act around the TNT Title scene. He's definitely worthy of being on television over the likes of Dark Order, Marko Stunt and even some of the former WWE acts such as Dustin Rhodes, Andrade etc.
> 
> The guy is money, take a look at him:
> 
> ...


Problem is that Dark Order actually has a better storyline going than Team Taz, and are over. The crowd was emotionally invested enough to start chanting "please don't fight" and "hug it out" on a dark match between Evil Uno and Alan Angels last week. Even Marko is over with his Vlog crew stuff with Sammy and his association with Jungle Express, so is Fuego. 

Brian Cage is great, love the guys look and his in-ring, but he isn't putting the pieces togeather creatively right now. Hell even Starks isn't. Something just isn't clicking there, and maybe it's Taz being so good on the mic that they can't get out from underneath him. Cage is trying to make the break, but it's a slow burn right now and with everybody else coming in it has been pushed to the backburner. 

But let's not forget that this guy had one of the highlight matches of the night against Adam Page to open Double or Nothing only a couple months ago. The dude is credible af, and can work. Doesn't take long to reheat this guy, but if he wants to be a top guy, he's going to have to learn how to talk. Right now he's a mid/upper card gatekeeper monster, and he's perfect in that role and there's nothing wrong with that. 

His wife needs to get out of his ear on this one.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Good. About time we started having guys getting pissed about their standing. Even if it's a genuinely shit guy


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Cage LOOKS like a beast, but that´s about it. He spent almost ½ his career being injured (okay, a little exaggeration). But he has a limit. Outside his physique, there´s nothing special about him.
> 
> Cage probably feels this way, but he can´t go out and say it, so he has his wife do it for him.. I´m guessing we´re gonna see more of this type of tweets/opinions as the AEW roster is getting filled with WWE stars who take spots away from the other guys-- *Not everything is lollipops, rainbows and unicorns.*


It can be if you learn how to *"Know your role and shut your mouth!"*

Wise words right there. 

Don't be a mark for yourself, stay strong and come up with some interesting shit to do with your character besides squash matches, pitch the idea and chances are you'll be given a chance to tell your story. Tony Khan will listen. This isn't like waiting 5 hours in the hallway to get 5 minutes with Vince. The guy is available, you can send him a long series of texts or an email with a pitch and he'll get back to you about it. If you bring him something interesting, he'll be even more likely to listen next time. 

If you aren't giving him anything interesting to work with, well then shit, that's on you -- and don't sit their and have your wife bitch about where you're at because of it. 

Some guys just aren't that creative when it comes to telling stories. Andrade seems to be struggling right now for the same reason. 

Was listening to John Pollock on the Post Wrestling podcast today, and I think it was him that said, this locker room will become a shark tank with this many talented people kicking around. But if you can swim you can still make moves, because Tony is able to focus on more than one character at a time. He's literally fighting against the clock to get as much exposure for as many people as possible. If you've got a hot angle, he'll book it. If you don't well you can always work outside the company to help grow your brand and maybe come up with new things, either way you're getting paid well and there is room for growth.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cage is being misused. I agree. He's alot better than I first thought. He has really grown on me. Idk why they turned him face only to have nothing come out of the breakup.

Cage vs Starks should have had way more importance then a few 30 second promo videos.


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

I 100% agree and made a thread about this a few months back. Cage deserves better.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

-impact/lucha underground/indies
-star


pick one

brian cage fucking sucks. he's shit on the mic, he's not a very good worker, he's huge but his body looks weird and he uses kanyon's catchphrase like an asshole. he doesn't deserve more than jobbing to solid upper midcarders or midcarders on their way up on tv a few times a month.

i don't think any of the guys on team taz really have it, but i like powerhouse a lot better than cage and i think ricky starks has potential but im not sold on him at all.

if he wants to be in the main event, he should get his indie bookings up this season


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Maybe AEW should sign Melissa to be her husband's mouthpiece. She couldn't be any worse on the mic that he is. Put her in some sexy outfits like when she was in LU.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> And yet the crowd, the AEW crowd, responds to Dark Order and not to Cage. Ricky Starks gets cheered over this guy and he's the clear heel. Cage isn't a title contention talent. He's just not. There's a reason he's been around this long and is still struggling to find his place. Sad but true.


The nerdy hardcore wrestling audience might love Dark Order but in terms of appealing to the lapsed wrestling fan or trying to attract mainstream wrestling fans the big fella who can do some crazy shit is the correct answer.



sim8 said:


> Yet you want Bryan to beat Kenny for the belt, and not Hangman


Yup, you are deliberately leaving out the next part of my story though.

Bryan over Kenny, MJF to build himself up during Bryan's reign and topple him becoming first champion. 1.5 million people tuned into Dynamite to see what Bryan was going to do, that's a guy you put the belt on.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

TonySirico said:


> *-impact/lucha underground/indies
> -star
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to say that I like AEW and all and it's an easy television show to watch, but I'd fucking gun down AEW on the back of its head like Travis did to Old Yeller did if it meant the return of Prime Lucha Underground, on the temple, with those guys and that energy from season 1 through 3.
No doubt about it.
No one in that roster will ever look as good as they did on Lucha Underground and I think that's fucking tragic. I hope Ricochet, that fucking doofus, is feeling fine about his future prospects.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> They are. The only non-contracted people are enhancement talents on Dark and Elevation.


 People like The Good Brothers, Minoru Suzuki, Satoshi Kojima, Nick Gage, and others that have been used aren't contracted to AEW. They get TV matches, PPV matches and high profile spots that could be given to people who actually work for AEW. The working relationship while nice to see happen between companies is also a detriment to talent who are being pushed aside by the company that they work for in favour of random people from other companies.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

I agree that someone who looks like Cage and can even somewhat work should not be lost in the shuffle. But Cage specifically? That idiot bumped for an 150 lb woman, he doesn't actually care about his career and neither should we. No loss.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The nerdy hardcore wrestling audience might love Dark Order but in terms of appealing to the lapsed wrestling fan or trying to attract mainstream wrestling fans the big fella who can do some crazy shit is the correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before you rush to throw a belt on a guy after one night see if ratings are sustainable. If they drop back to around a million next week(not saying that they will, not saying that they won't) what would jumping to this conclusion after in apperance look like? Pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Before you rush to throw a belt on a guy after one night see if ratings are sustainable. If they drop back to around a million next week(not saying that they will, not saying that they won't) what would jumping to this conclusion after in apperance look like? Pretty stupid if you ask me.


Not really, he's still one of their biggest stars and still the most likely option to bring in new fans.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I just don't think Brian Cage is very good. He's a puffed up roid monster who can (very slowly) do the same hook kicks 70% of the roster do.

I would agree I have no idea why they put Hobbs over him. That was the time to put Cage over so people are still high on him. That made him a chump nothing more.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

WWE has the same issues, there is only so much time to try and fit everyone, everyone knew the lesser known guys would be pushed down once Punk, DB and Cole signed, even Christians getting alot of TV time.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Here we go. This was inevitable. You sign 20 stars, there's going to be at least 10 disgruntled stars and so forth. 

Expecting more of this soon and most of us saw this coming. 

Sidenote... I like the way people who were bigging Cage up are now dismissing him, it's funny how fickle people are.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not really, he's still one of their biggest stars and still the most likely option to bring in new fans.


One week it was CM Punk who was the key to bringing in new fans and almost immediately numbers fell right back to where they were before. Now it's Danielson who is the key to bringing in new fans and all their is to support that theory is one show. The fact remains that if the numbers happen drop to what they were doing before he arrived then he isn't bringing in any new viewers. Him being the Champion won't change that. Any fans that are only interested in it if a certain guy is champion aren't the fans that they should be courting.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I think his big problem is his style, I don't get it, he's big size guy but move like lucha wrestler, he need learn from Benoit(not his act on his last day), be aggressive through the raw power.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Can't compete with Ricky starks charisma. Just can't get a reaction out of the crowd. Also his terminator clap thing is redundant as Kenny has that gimmick.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> I think his impact world title run might be the highlight of his career. He is good but there are so many big names in Aew with only one world title (as there should be). The peak of his Aew run will probably be his feud with mox and allin and sting. Also his win against hangman but since the downhill.
> 
> He may want to consider going back to impact, he can still do stuff for Aew and even work in Japan.


Completely agree, and even then when he won the Impact title, his run suffered from him getting injuried. 

Cage peaked way to early in AEW due to them bring him in during ladder match and then vs Mox for the title. Even giving him FTW belt during that feud ended up being a hinder as was built as a monster, who lost via a towel getting thrown in, then months after rarely defending the belt and then that was on Dark. Then got turned on by Team Taz, lost FTW belt then nothing again. Classic wrestling booking should of booked Cage back as a destructive monster who would bloody /squash Hook, have a huge hoss battle vs Hobbs and then do a street fight/last man standing/Falls Count Anywhere vs Starks w/ Taz. To me, FTW title should be booked as a newer hardcore title twist in that matches are no DQ, falls count anywhere but victory is only submission or KO. That way is helps to separate it from TNT but also can be used in hardcore matches as a "unsanctioned" from AEW type think. Cage, Hobbs, Kingston, Moxley etc. Would be perfect for this.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TonySirico said:


> -impact/lucha underground/indies
> -star
> 
> 
> ...


Not entirely accurate regarding kanyon. They were close. Kanyon being a mentor to cage hence the weapon x finish.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I understand where she's coming from. Orange Cassidy gets a 10 minute match every week. And Marko Stunt was involved in a segment with Bryan Danielson. He should be involved more.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> You're going to see a lot of this. Everyone wants to be that main event main focus but just not possible. Brian is solid but he doesn't have "it"
> 
> One big happy family


Wish more people understand this especially with wwe. Sami Zayn is great but I don't see him being the guy you build the show around

I thought the same about andrade when he was us champ and still got no reactions


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jbardo37 said:


> The roster is so big there’s gonna be decent people left on the sidelines at times.


Exactly, they’ve got to many people to try push.eventually this will only benifit impact . It’s bad but it’s a good thing people have elsewhere to go


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Bryan draws though soooo


Sooooooo let's throw long term booking out of the window, and build any new stars and depend on the few already big.

Do you people even try to learn from WCWs mistakes


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Cage is not perfect but not overly bad either. The problem is he's too big and his body can to handle the style of matches he wants to do. He was injured most of his Impact run at the top of the card. He needs to wrestle more of a big man style of match and save the the cruiser weight stuff for special moments. 

If he want to get over in AEW he needs friends. Because they seem to be about friendship, friendship, just a perfect blendship. When others friendships have been forgot, Ours will still be hot. Lah-dle-ah-dle-ah-dle dig, dig, dig. 

Then he need a catchy song for his entrance. AEW fans want to sing along and be part of the show. I suggest Sweet Caroline.

Finally get some lift in his shoes because he's kind of short.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

He's good, but there are people I'd rather see over him. Just because he's a jacked up steroid freak, doesn't mean he should be the champ. Maybe he should go work for Vince then.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> The nerdy hardcore wrestling audience might love Dark Order but in terms of appealing to the lapsed wrestling fan or trying to attract mainstream wrestling fans the big fella who can do some crazy shit is the correct answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hangman has shown he is a draw. Go see his quarter ratings, especially during that month when he was actively going after Kenny and The world title just recently. He has shown potential in the ring, on the mic and even through ratings he can be a massive top star for AEW and you want to squander that long term benefit and the long term story being told since 2019 for a quick attention grab with Bryan?

I love Bryan and would love to see the guy as champion but he can be a big draw and make stars and do everything he needs to without being champion.

There are other ways to capitalise on 1.5m then just oh give him the belt now. 

Bryan was at his hottest when he was chasing the belt and kept being denied it.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

one more thing instead of being a machine maybe he should go more of a meathead goofball.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ultimately a lot of the people who signed with AEW thinking its the land of opportunity will have to accept they wont amount to anything there. How do you push Cage over all the new, exciting signings AEW have made and will continue to make?

And that goes for a lot of people. Like MJF feels dead in the water at this point. Despite all the hype, and all the buzz early on he hasn't really done anything in AEW and is the one person in AEW that old ass Jericho is kayfabe better than. You cant push everyone. Punk, Bryan, Cole, Black, Wyatt if they bring him in are going to be getting all the immediate big pushes going forward. And then you have to factor Hangman back into that mix as well. And Cody, and Omega of course. The line of people AEW has to push because of the buzz around them is growing. Guys like Cage and MJF will just have to accept they'll get to do sweet piss all for a couple years and then maybe get a brief turn at relevance in a losing feud against CM Punk or Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony won’t be a fan of what Cage’s idiotic wife is doing. You have something to say? Go directly to Tony. I hope Tony fire his ass. We’ll see how happy he’ll be going back to a brand that absolutely no one cares about like ROH or Impact.

With how incredible this roster is, many of these wrestlers like Cage should consider themselves lucky to have a job there.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Only one champ, but many qualified candidates. I like Bryan, but he has to prove to everyone why he should be the champ among all superstars before his wife complained about it


----------



## karlos4live (Sep 26, 2016)

sim8 said:


> Sooooooo let's throw long term booking out of the window, and build any new stars and depend on the few already big.
> 
> Do you people even try to learn from WCWs mistakes


First, AEW doing what they can to create new stars, second, if you running wrestling company as much as booking is important, in current position - which means first potentially competive wrestling company in more than twenty years to "WWE monopoly" - you have to use that already big stars that way, simply because it's the most marketable thing you can do even if it's strictly against long-term storylines which even i don't like but that's just wrestling bussines. Sometime you are in position when you must use your strongest cards, sometimes not, this is first case. If the second option is to apply in the future you have to do the first right now. Before you satisfy everyone, sometimes you have to temporarily disappoint somebody even - which sucks - the most loyal fans to reach the top. But when emotions go away, most will see it from the same perspective. Either because they are loyal (which we are  ) or because they/we would do the same in such a situation...

And as far as WCW goes how bout to learn from their success? Imagine if Ric Flair had in 1994 similar program to Omega/Hangman with Dustin Rhodes or Steve Austin (which, after all, would be appropriate at the time) and conclusion should be at Bash At The Beach, so in time after Hogan arrives and it's up to you which option you choose as the main attraction of PPV. Best booking decision (Flair vs Rhodes/Austin) against best marketing decision (Hogan vs Flair). Which one you would choose if your company's profits mattered?  And in a way it's similar now, leave alone comparsion. As i wrote in previous thread Hangman/Omega is a great story which deserves great conclusion. Which btw still could happen and probably will. But not now. Right now it's a one story with controversial turnoff contra potential hundreds good stories in the future including the above with more viewers and more money... Like i said before as much as i wish to storylines had great finale i wish commercial succes to AEW even more. Because unlike WWE i am pretty optimistic that they will try to do what fans want...


----------



## karlos4live (Sep 26, 2016)

Ohh i almost forget to originally subject at this thread. Today i still praise and defend AEW but there is a bit of constructive criticism here. Brian Cage's booking pretty much sucks indeed. He's obviously not a main eventer, but he definitely should be imo in the same position as Miro or Lance Archer. Fuck mic skills, he is epitome of perfect upper mid carder, who should be booked as a seemingly insurmountable obstacle, so eventual win should be meant something for potential main eventers. Brian is one of a few workers that could be conclusively used better...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually Cage would be a great option to dethrone Miro if Eddie doesn’t.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Actually Cage would be a great option to dethrone Miro if Eddie doesn’t.


Hell no. Miro should kick Cage’s ass in less than 5 min.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Hell no. Miro should kick Cage’s ass in less than 5 min.


Agreed

Miro > Cage by some margin


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Honestly, I do think Brian Cage does have the potential to be a bigger star than how he is being used right now. He's totally jacked and does have a charismatic presence. 

That said, I cannot stand how everyone must voice their opinions all over social media. Especially a girlfriend trying to tell an organization what to do concerning her boyfriend. It's all just so juvenile and stupid.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Sooooooo let's throw long term booking out of the window, and build any new stars and depend on the few already big.
> 
> Do you people even try to learn from WCWs mistakes


Depend on your big stars until you yourself are big and then push a homegrown guy to the moon. Putting the belt on a homegrown guy that nobody knows isn't going to help anyone. You are letting your emotions and your fandom dictate what you think they should do, smart bookers don't allow those things to dictate how they book.

You mention WCW, remember when Goldberg beat Hogan in that famous Nitro main event? Do you think Goldberg would've had that same reaction and become a star off the back of it if he had beaten WCW World Heavyweight Champion Konnan or WCW World Heavyweight Champion The Giant? Of course not. Goldberg was a made man because he beat Hogan who many consider the greatest wrestler of all time.



sim8 said:


> Hangman has shown he is a draw. Go see his quarter ratings, especially during that month when he was actively going after Kenny and The world title just recently. He has shown potential in the ring, on the mic and even through ratings he can be a massive top star for AEW and you want to squander that long term benefit and the long term story being told since 2019 for a quick attention grab with Bryan?
> 
> I love Bryan and would love to see the guy as champion but he can be a big draw and make stars and do everything he needs to without being champion.
> 
> ...


Hangman is a draw to the hardcore AEW fans no doubt about it but AEW is now in a position where it is very clearly trying to attract a mainstream audience. That is why Tony Khan has spent tens of millions of dollars on guys like Adam Cole, Bryan Danielson, Chris Jericho, CM Punk, Jon Moxley, Mark Henry, Mike Tyson, Paul Wight, Shaq, Sting etc.

The storyline is fuzzy at best, I ask people regularly on here what makes it so great and they can't tell me. Its really not that great of a story that we absolutely need to stop the biggest star in the company from taking the championship and making the belt more valuable than it was before.

One part I do agree with is that Bryan (And most babyfaces really) are better chasing, I'd give him a 90 day run and have MJF cheat to beat him. You can then make MJF an absolute star as Bryan tears through The Pinnacle only to fail at the final hurdle to MJF OR have him become the first two time champion and overcome MJF (I'd lean towards MJF somehow besting him though)



Metalhead1 said:


> Honestly, I do think Brian Cage does have the potential to be a bigger star than how he is being used right now. He's totally jacked and does have a charismatic presence.
> 
> That said, I cannot stand how everyone must voice their opinions all over social media. Especially a girlfriend trying to tell an organization what to do concerning her boyfriend. It's all just so juvenile and stupid.


It is immature but to be honest I don't see Tony as the guy to even confront someone about it. He seems more like the type to either passive aggressively treat someone badly or just pretend nothing ever happened.

When there is no ramifications for actions then why not go public?


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Depend on your big stars until you yourself are big and then push a homegrown guy to the moon. Putting the belt on a homegrown guy that nobody knows isn't going to help anyone. You are letting your emotions and your fandom dictate what you think they should do, smart bookers don't allow those things to dictate how they book.
> 
> You mention WCW, remember when Goldberg beat Hogan in that famous Nitro main event? Do you think Goldberg would've had that same reaction and become a star off the back of it if he had beaten WCW World Heavyweight Champion Konnan or WCW World Heavyweight Champion The Giant? Of course not. Goldberg was a made man because he beat Hogan who many consider the greatest wrestler of all time.
> 
> ...


Smart bookers also don't book to piss off a portion of their fans.

So you want the next three title reigns to potentially be Bryan, MJF, and then Bryan again? Firstly, that's very WWE lite booking with the belt being traded back and forth. Secondly, MJF is nowhere near ready for the belt. Out of all the young guys, he has shown the least improvement in his game. He got major props initially for his mic game and that's all he still has. 

You damn right I'm letting my fandom help me decide what I want. I'm a pro wrestling fan and pro wrestling is best when it is full of drama and emotions allowing fans to really buy into a character and celebrate their victories and mourn their losses. Why else does a man like CM Punk walk away for seven years only to return in a highly emotional segment. This is what makes AEW great in my opinion. It is ran by wrestling fans that understand that, rather than a corporate looking at cold numbers and releasing good talents to keep those financials strong. 

On the other hand, you are allowing literally one debut, albeit a super major debut, to dictate a major change in long term plans. If in your opinion the only way to take advantage of Bryan is to give him the belt, then you aren't worth much as a booker.

Goldberg beat the biggest name in pro wrestling and also the biggest heel in wcw for that title win. Right now, AEW revolves around Kenny as the top heel and the best wrestler in the world holding several belts. Kenny is the Hogan in this scenario. That is why Hangman needs to beat him.

Hangman is a draw to the aew audience, yes. And he has the potential to become a bonafide star. No promotion should just depend on current stars. Should always be in the business to create more stars and Hangman definitely showing like he can be one. It's Hangman's time. Strike while the iron is hot.

I can't remember who it was but someone absolutely started a thread or something here to explain the greatness of Hangmans story arc. This is a man who was best friends with the greatest tag team in the world, the greatest singles wrestler in the world, and the man who left WWE to carve out his own name which led to AEW being created. He was insecure as he was still unproven despite being in a group that declared they were elite. After failure to become Champion and prove himself, he spiralled out of control slowly. Despite becoming a champion with Kenny Omega, the insecurities never went away and ended up leading to him ousted out of the elite. He hits rock bottom but founds himself new friends that would rally around him and gave him the confidence to try again and face his demons this past Summer. But Hangman still failed and soon after, was injured by the Elite. His new friends are in fighting and Hangman is not around. Now the question is what Hangman are we going to get. Will be return and rally around his friends to bring them together like they were for him. Will he ever manage to conquer his demons and show Kenny he truly is elite by becoming AEW World Champion.

I'm not the greatest writer and I missed out a bit. But that's a brief outline of a 3 year and still counting storyline. There's emotion, drama, compelling characters, and fantastic in ring wrestling. Everything that makes professional wrestling a true piece of art. Either you're not watching or you don't appreciate it. But to say the story is fuzzy is just not true.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sim8 said:


> Smart bookers also don't book to piss off a portion of their fans.
> 
> So you want the next three title reigns to potentially be Bryan, MJF, and then Bryan again? Firstly, that's very WWE lite booking with the belt being traded back and forth. Secondly, MJF is nowhere near ready for the belt. Out of all the young guys, he has shown the least improvement in his game. He got major props initially for his mic game and that's all he still has.
> 
> ...


1. As I've said to you countless times over the past couple of days very few people are going to care about Hangman not getting the run with the belt. They love Bryan and you can still have Hangman get the rub of beating Kenny Omega in a feud later on down the track if you must go down that route. AEW has fans that forgave the sparkler debacle they aren't going to get pissed off with arguably the best technical wrestler in the past 15 years taking the belt in a workrate promotion.

2. I disagree with your opinion on MJF and would actually say he's the best homegrown heel they have and probably the second most marketable homegrown guy the promotion has (Ironically Hangman would likely be first). 

3. It's not a way to take advantage of Bryan it's a way to build the brand up. For example, if someone sees a billboard or a commercial and sees Daniel Bryan as World Champion they assume the promotion is big time. Omega and Hangman? Not so much.

4. Kenny is no Hogan, my friend. He's also already lost to 47 year old Christian so even if he was on Hogan level AEW botched Hangman's big win anyway.

5. Your recap of the story is something I appreciate but it doesn't read as some amazing story. Hogan Vs Sting, WCW Vs nWo, Austin Vs Rock, Taker Vs Kane etc were all great stories. Kenny and Hangman has been stupidly long and dare I say ridiculously overrated.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. As I've said to you countless times over the past couple of days very few people are going to care about Hangman not getting the run with the belt. They love Bryan and you can still have Hangman get the rub of beating Kenny Omega in a feud later on down the track if you must go down that route. AEW has fans that forgave the sparkler debacle they aren't going to get pissed off with arguably the best technical wrestler in the past 15 years taking the belt in a workrate promotion.
> 
> 2. I disagree with your opinion on MJF and would actually say he's the best homegrown heel they have and probably the second most marketable homegrown guy the promotion has (Ironically Hangman would likely be first).
> 
> ...


1) look around this forum and you will see more people want Hangman than Bryan as champion. Go back and listen to those pops Hangman got when he was feuding with Kenny directly this past Summer before his paternity leave. Is he a bigger name than Bryan? No, but nobody ever will be if you only ever use Bryan and other made names.

2) It is arrogant to think it's fine to throw away long term booking and fans will be for the majority part be okay with it. Maybe Bryan winning won't turn viewers away but it is a bad precedent to set in several different ways. An ex wwe guy winning, throwing homegrown guys like Hangman to the side, throwing a long term story to the side without giving the payoff it deserves etc

3) Difference of opinion for MJF then. Nothing wrong with that.

4) Bryan, Punk, Bay Bay, Jericho on a billboard with Hangman as champion is just as big and has the added positive of making Hangman seem on their level

5) Kenny isn't as big Hogan, no. But in the kayfabe world of AEW, Kenny is the man to beat. Not Bryan.

6) Hangman's fall from Elite and rise to World Champion is one of the best stories on a weekly wrestling show. But if you don't like it, that's fine. But every indicator shows this has resonated with the majority.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Brian Cage would flourish in the WWE system. He might be the first AEW guy to jump ship unless his booking gets better.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When there is no ramifications for actions then why not go public?


Oh yeah, I have no problem going public, just with the way it was done. I mean, the guy's girlfriend broached the subject on a dipshit, gossipy social media site. Just seems like such a juvenile and stupid way to do it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Sheik said:


> Brian Cage would flourish in the WWE system. He might be the first AEW guy to jump ship unless his booking gets better.


Age 37, has been wrestling for 15 years almost without improving. And WWE had him for a year back in 2008-2009. I´m not sure WWE would even want him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

sim8 said:


> 1) look around this forum and you will see more people want Hangman than Bryan as champion. Go back and listen to those pops Hangman got when he was feuding with Kenny directly this past Summer before his paternity leave. Is he a bigger name than Bryan? No, but nobody ever will be if you only ever use Bryan and other made names.
> 
> 2) It is arrogant to think it's fine to throw away long term booking and fans will be for the majority part be okay with it. Maybe Bryan winning won't turn viewers away but it is a bad precedent to set in several different ways. An ex wwe guy winning, throwing homegrown guys like Hangman to the side, throwing a long term story to the side without giving the payoff it deserves etc
> 
> ...


1. This forum does not matter in the big picture. You have to get past this, the niche does not matter the majority matter and Bryan as champion is going to attract the majority.

4. No it isn't, the response would be "Who is that guy in the middle with the belt?"

5. Yes in the AEW world Kenny is the man to beat but to the casual fan the homegrown guy beating a huge star like Bryan means more. Especially in a big championship match.

6. No indicator has shown that the story has resonated with the majority. Again, the internet niche is really into it but nobody else really is from what we know.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The Sheik said:


> Brian Cage would flourish in the WWE system. He might be the first AEW guy to jump ship unless his booking gets better.


He tried to get in there a while ago. They didn't want him. And if they DID hire him now they would job him to EVERYBODY in some lame attempt to say WWE superstars are better than AEW wrestlers. He's been around forever and is still trying to find a place. He just doesn't have "it".


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> 1. This forum does not matter in the big picture. You have to get past this, the niche does not matter the majority matter and Bryan as champion is going to attract the majority.
> 
> 4. No it isn't, the response would be "Who is that guy in the middle with the belt?"
> 
> ...


1) the forum is a small market sample of the larger aew fandom. To wrote off the most hardcore of fans as not mattering is to repeat the mistakes of WWE, TNA and WCW

2) or the response would be 'oh shit I recognise 4 of those guys from the past 10 years and oh cool, there is also a new fresh star too'.

3) So let Hangman beat Kenny and then he can defend and beat Bryan too. Problem solved. 

4) Ratings, pops, merch all indicate Hangman is resonating. You just won't admit to it.

But look, you obviously aren't going to admit you're wrong and that's fine. As long as Tony Khan does the right thing. If Bryan wins the belt and that ultimately turns out to be a good thing for AEW, I will happily come back here and admit i was wrong because I will be happy for AEW to succeed. Would you be willing to do the same if Hangman wins and is successful


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I am a huge fan of Cage and I wish he was used more but I can understand why some people get sidelined with that stacked roster. On the other hand it's stupid to bring him in, have him win the briefcase and start a feud with the company's world champion only to do nothing afterwards. They did the same thing with Lance Archer, Matt Sydal or Butcher & The Blade. Hype a big debut and then push them aside.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436911596689768450

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The real question is how much of the "homegrown " or earlier signed talents feel this way and are keeping it quiet and don't have a wife speaking out about it?

Everyone's fine with signing all these big names in their 40s, give them their 2 year run and go through all the big matches you can, and then you'll have your Wardlows and Jungleboys and Hobbs and Starks and etc to fall back on. Well what if they don't wanna wait for the next 2 years working Dark at Universal Studios and being on maybe one Dynamite a month?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The real question is how much of the "homegrown " or earlier signed talents feel this way and are keeping it quiet and don't have a wife speaking out about it?
> 
> Everyone's fine with signing all these big names in their 40s, give them their 2 year run and go through all the big matches you can, and then you'll have your Wardlows and Jungleboys and Hobbs and Starks and etc to fall back on. Well what if they don't wanna wait for the next 2 years working Dark at Universal Studios and being on maybe one Dynamite a month?


I'd say most of them feel this way except maybe the likes of Darby and Jungle Boy who are in and around the stars and are probably hopeful that this will result in them getting more over.

I see Tony Khan as the type to blow smoke up certain guys arses and say things like "In 3 years you will be main eventing Pay Per Views!". Well, if they signed a guy in 2019 and told him that Tony only has one year to deliver and it's not looking too great when every PPV features an ex WWE guy in the main event.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

yeahright2 said:


> Age 37, has been wrestling for 15 years almost without improving. And WWE had him for a year back in 2008-2009. I´m not sure WWE would even want him.


I can't say I ever saw him pre-TNA Gut Check but he looks like a totally different beast to the one that was on developmental. When he was on Lucha Underground I had to Google to check he was the same person.

That said, if WWE wanted him last year like his social media suggested then he really should have gone there. He looks like Vince McMahon's wet dream of a Sports Entertainer and NXT were loaded with small wrestlers wanting to be Bad asses he could have plowed through. I doubt any interest would be there after this spell in AEW.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> I just want to say that I like AEW and all and it's an easy television show to watch, but I'd fucking gun down AEW on the back of its head like Travis did to Old Yeller did if it meant the return of Prime Lucha Underground, on the temple, with those guys and that energy from season 1 through 3.
> No doubt about it.
> No one in that roster will ever look as good as they did on Lucha Underground and I think that's fucking tragic. I hope Ricochet, that fucking doofus, is feeling fine about his future prospects.


Well as well as I liked lu, I would have to disagree on trading Aew for lunch because lu as great as it was when I watched it was a limited budget. While we get to see a new national promotion outdoing some pre network wwe shows on ppv. Though it is sad they are not used as well as lu. Ricochet himself should have never left and if he has a chance should go to impact. It is very sad to see lu gone.

Impact knew how to treat the lu stars, even pentagon was world champion, as was cage and John impact and Rey was tag champ. 

The only ones who maybe should stay are Rey and pentagon at least while they are tag champs. 

Impact has the potential to do lu type stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MLW's Azteca Underground is supposedly going to be like LU if you like that, albeit with a smaller and more limited roster.

I hope Cage can succeed in AEW because you should always be able to do something useful with a guy who looks like that.

It's weird timing for complaints from his girl when he's actively in an on-screen storyline, something not everyone has right now. And like, if he was willing to do this in the smaller IMPACT, how can he be pissed off with a midcard role in the biggest non-WWE promotion since WCW?






BTW, here's some old school Brian Cage for your amazement.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't believe WWE would touch Brian Cage. Does anyone seriously believe that Cage would pass a piss test? He should count his blessings that he's getting the paychecks he's getting in AEW and tell his wife to shut up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cage calling out Miro at the end of this promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437514426312237062


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Cage calling out Miro at the end of this promo.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437514426312237062


Guessing Tony called him and told him to show him how to utilize him. Proud of Cage for working on his promos and putting this out. Delivery is not the greatest but it's not terrible.

Show your personality and show why you need to get more screen time. Would love to see the ultimate sink or swim in the ring on the mic with Ricky. If he doesn't bury himself, then you give him more screen time and put him over Starks and in a feud with Miro. If he does bury himself, then repackage him as a heel with Lambert as his mouthpiece.


----------



## TheRedeemer (Sep 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437558190237962245
It seems the feud will continue a bit longer


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RobertRoodeFan said:


> Well as well as I liked lu, I would have to disagree on trading Aew for lunch because lu as great as it was when I watched it was a limited budget. While we get to see a new national promotion outdoing some pre network wwe shows on ppv. Though it is sad they are not used as well as lu. Ricochet himself should have never left and if he has a chance should go to impact. It is very sad to see lu gone.
> 
> Impact knew how to treat the lu stars, even pentagon was world champion, as was cage and John impact and Rey was tag champ.
> 
> ...


Agree with everything you said a part from your comments about Impact. Doing a 'hot potato' for the world title between Pentagon and Austin Aries was classic TNA booking to me. They should have ran with Penta or gave Aries eventually drop the title to Moose at Slammiversary.

As for Impact having the potential to do Lu type stuff, I've heard they're focusing on pushing there own stars again which can only be a good thing. I was a bit put off on Slammiversary by the lack of matches with interesting impact related storytelling.



3venflow said:


> MLW's Azteca Underground is supposedly going to be like LU if you like that, albeit with a smaller and more limited roster.
> 
> I hope Cage can succeed in AEW because you should always be able to do something useful with a guy who looks like that.
> 
> ...


I may have to check out MLW if that's the case. Lucha Underground with the right funding (and better treatment of workers) could have been brilliant.

Spot on with the Cage comments too.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

phatbob426 said:


> I don't believe WWE would touch Brian Cage. Does anyone seriously believe that Cage would pass a piss test?


Yeah, he said he's natty so I believe him.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

AEW is not about the roided up gym rats.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

TheRedeemer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437558190237962245
> It seems the feud will continue a bit longer


This is legit getting good. I love when angles are 
mixed with shoots, it’s so hype.

Starks is a natural. 

Cage is clunky. His move set is impressive for his size, but a lot of it can be janky due to his muscular build. He’d be adored by Vince, I bet.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

They should just let Cage beat Miro for the TNT title. You could even have some creative fun with this Twitter thing with Santos. Miro is always talking about his wife. What if they have Miro drop a promo where he tells Brian Cage that he should try and control his mouthy wife. Then maybe you bring her on TV and make her part of the story line and have her be in a valet/manager role for Cage


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Bit Bitterson said:


> Cage is clunky. His move set is impressive for his size, but a lot of it can be janky due to his muscular build. He’d be adored by Vince, I bet.


He's 5'11" and roided to the gills. Don't count on it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> He's 5'11" and roided to the gills. Don't count on it.


He has said he's natty.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He has said he's natty.


Lol.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He has said he's natty.


And I can say I'm the king of England but that don't make it true. Plus, didn't he say at one point a while back that if he took a piss test he'd melt the cup? So which is it?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

It is pretty crappy that Brian Cage has been booked so badly, I had high hopes for him coming off his run in Impact.

Oh well, I'm still excited to see him vs Buddy Matthews at the former ECW Arena on Saturday. Its gonna be the show-stealer for sure!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> And I can say I'm the king of England but that don't make it true. Plus, didn't he say at one point a while back that if he took a piss test he'd melt the cup? So which is it?


I don't think he's taking anything illegal to be honest. Probably just has some mad genetics and a great diet like John Cena and Scott Steiner.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think he's taking anything illegal to be honest. Probably just has some mad genetics and a great diet like John Cena and Scott Steiner.


Oh, I see. More gimmick posting. Which character are you playing now? Massive Head Trauma Chip?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think he's taking anything illegal to be honest. Probably just has some mad genetics and a great diet like John Cena and Scott Steiner.


Yea Big Poppa Pump was natural alright 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I mean he was decent on Impact. But Moose was the better big guy imo. This isn't WWE with a brand split. A lot of guys are wanting on the show. Sometimes you just have to be patient to get a push, then you can go from there. Especially on a roster as big as AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> Oh, I see. More gimmick posting. Which character are you playing now? Massive Head Trauma Chip?


Lol, I'm not gimmick posting. Cena was doing natural bodybuilding competitions and has always been huge whilst Steiner has claimed his physique is due to his phenomenal genetics hence "The Genetic Freak" nickname.

Here he is saying he's never used steroids and never failed a drug test:






Here's Cena denying steroid use in the first 30-40 seconds of this video:








HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Yea Big Poppa Pump was natural alright 😂


I don't know about afterwards but in about 1998-1999 he and Buff Bagwell were both asked if they did steroids and they said no.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol, I'm not gimmick posting. Cena was doing natural bodybuilding competitions and has always been huge whilst Steiner has claimed his physique is due to his phenomenal genetics hence "The Genetic Freak" nickname.
> 
> Here he is saying he's never used steroids and never failed a drug test:
> 
> ...


Every criminal in history claimed they were innocent. I need more than a personal denial from the person. Maybe they're not on steroids, they just used those "Mexican Suppliments" like MMA fighters do 😂


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol, I'm not gimmick posting. Cena was doing natural bodybuilding competitions and has always been huge whilst Steiner has claimed his physique is due to his phenomenal genetics hence "The Genetic Freak" nickname.
> ...
> I don't know about afterwards but in about 1998-1999 he and Buff Bagwell were both asked if they did steroids and they said no.


Damn, man. I've heard of living your gimmick but this is ridiculous. Massive Head Trauma Chip isn't even that over.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Agree with everything you said a part from your comments about Impact. Doing a 'hot potato' for the world title between Pentagon and Austin Aries was classic TNA booking to me. They should have ran with Penta or gave Aries eventually drop the title to Moose at Slammiversary.
> 
> As for Impact having the potential to do Lu type stuff, I've heard they're focusing on pushing there own stars again which can only be a good thing. I was a bit put off on Slammiversary by the lack of matches with interesting impact related storytelling.
> 
> ...


That I will agree with. Impact should have stuck with penta or put the belt on moose instead of doing hit potato. Hell even leaving it on Aries until BFg than doing a temporary title change would better.

They seem to finally going back to pushing their own people again. Josh Alexander seems in line for a potential world title push.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think it might be because he isn’t exclusive
> 
> you can’t push a guy to the top of he insist on working every bingo hall 6 nights a week


This made me chuckle because it's so true. I see Facebook ads every week with him being booked in some Bingo hall or National Guard armory. 

The flip side to this is Mox who is the current GCW champion and still has the occasional death match here and there.

Once I found out he calls him "Mr. GMSI" or "get my shit in", he lost some shine. Like how self-centered do you have to be to have to "get all of your shit in" in almost every match.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I will say Brian Cage is a lucky guy to get consistent bookings inside Melissa Santos' vagina.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't think he's taking anything illegal to be honest. Probably just has some mad genetics and a great diet like John Cena and Scott Steiner.


Lol. You can't be serious.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some interesting commentary on Dark... wonder if Cage has legit heat with management.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440453158526881796

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440459869262266369


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Tony doesn't seem the type to hold a grudge but the other guys in the locker room might. Cage has been pushed pretty hard. Won the first Battle Royale, first to feud with Sting, had a program for the world title with Mox. I'm sure a lot of people see AEW as a life line and don't appreciate Cage fucking with their opportunities.

EDIT: If Cage thinks he has a chance in hell in WWE he's nuts. Vince will job him out to EVERYONE like he did WCW's guys when he bought that company out. Vince can't see past tomorrow and he'll jump at a chance to say "WWE superstars are better than AEW wrestlers."


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ShadowCounter said:


> Tony doesn't seem the type to hold a grudge


To me it seems it puts very high value on a functioning locker room. I´m sure he has an open door policy and you can talk to him, bring up ideas, storylines, gimmick changes and he´ll listen to everything. He´ll also protect you from SJW BS like Guevara/Caster, but you what you can´t do is air your dirty laundry on social media like Cage´s wife or act out in the ring like Ivelisse. I don´t think Tony will let that slide. Maybe this is his way of sending a message/punishment to Cage. Maybe it´s the end of his AEW career. I don´t think Khan takes this stuff lightly.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

He's very good friends with Tessa Blanchard too and might be agrieved that they are having nothing to do with her


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

What does Excalibur even say in the first clip & why would Cage be offended?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Starks did an interview with Wrestletalk recently and said amongst other things;


he feels he's AEW homegrown because that's where he made his name and achieved the most growth
people are very happy with the backstage atmosphere and how creativity is promoted in a joined up fashion
he's excited to try another skillset (commentary) to become more well rounded
he's happy with his development and we should expect big things in future
other people need to work on their weak points if they want to progress

It didn't seem like he was fully in kayfabe although he could have been in part. I did wonder how much of what he said was directed at someone like Cage, who may not be as hungry to develop his weaknesses and come up with creative ideas.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Cage looks amazing, is crisp in the ring. But his lack of charisma and any mentionable mic skills is his weak spot. I liked him in LU and I like him here, but Cage is midcard. That’s not a bad thing though, he can be a very useful gatekeeper but he’s just lacking that certain something that could catapult him into the main event. Again, I like Cage. But him as a AEW champ? No thanks.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

3venflow said:


> Some interesting commentary on Dark... wonder if Cage has legit heat with management.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440453158526881796
> ...


Taz had a feud with him right, so from his perspective it could be just him working that angle
Excalibur is just reacting to the jokes


----------

